# Karl Lagerfeld - Chanel Cruise Collection 2010 in Venice 14.05.2009 x 44 (Update)



## Tokko (18 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Q (13 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Karl Lagerfeld - Chanel Cruise Collection 2010 in Venice 14.05.2009 x21*

Danke Dir für die Bilder zum Cruisen


----------



## VOLVOS80 (29 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Karl Lagerfeld - Chanel Cruise Collection 2010 in Venice 14.05.2009 x21*

Real good enough, tks for sharing, if more, the best.


----------



## Q (14 Okt. 2011)

*Chanel Cruise 2010 Venise x 23*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

ja, der karl sticht in see.


----------

